# Best of the IAP Contest pens



## maxwell_smart007

I'll keep this as a sticky - how about we post our Best of IAP submissions in here?


----------



## D.Oliver

Come on Jason...I mean Justin this thread has been up for 9 minutes and you haven't posted one of the three pens yet.  I'm going to lunch, but when I return I expect there to be masterpieces to view.


----------



## seamus7227

I'm still i little unsure as to whether I should share, it being premature and all. ............


----------



## Timebandit

D.Oliver said:


> Come on Jason...I mean Justin this thread has been up for 9 minutes and you haven't posted one of the three pens yet.  I'm going to lunch, but when I return I expect there to be masterpieces to view.




LOL!! Hey i had to go to lunch to:biggrin:

Here is my first entry in the contest.This is in the Open Class. This is a Dark Toffee Italian acrylic(Conway Stewart color) Bulb Filler with a #6 Meisternib, 14mm threads and was a new shape for me. Hope you like.

Justin


----------



## Buzzzz4

It's definitely a beauty. You caught me off guard with showing the bulb filler. I didn't see a seam in the ealier pics.


----------



## D.Oliver

seamus7227 said:


> I'm still i little unsure as to whether I should share, it being premature and all. ............


 

Okay I found the smiley faces that look like an alien, a cat and a ghost, but where does one find the one that looks like a chicken?


----------



## Buzzzz4

D.Oliver said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still i little unsure as to whether I should share, it being premature and all. ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I found the smiley faces that look like an alien, a cat and a ghost, but where does one find the one that looks like a chicken?
Click to expand...

 
Haha! Seamus, you going to stand for that? :laugh:


----------



## seamus7227

here are my teaser pics, since I didn't take a final photo. I entered the"Casting Class".  It being so close to the anniversary of 9-11, I found it suitable to use this. Coin featured is the Gold Presidential coin featuring the Statute of Liberty (coin reverse) against an american flag back drop. Above that is the very well known photo of the three firefighters raising the American flag in the aftermath. Ironically, I had an air bubble show up at the base of The Statue of Liberty as if she was mourning the loss of the many lives on that day. I chose to leave it for that very reason. Hope ya'll like

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Timebandit

Second Submission. This went into the Kitless Category. This is Vintage Cebloplast with a #6 Meisternib. Thanks for looking

Justin


----------



## D.Oliver

Timebandit said:


> LOL!! Hey i had to go to lunch to:biggrin:
> 
> Here is my first entry in the contest.This is in the Open Class. This is a Dark Toffee Italian acrylic(Conway Stewart color) Bulb Filler with a #6 Meisternib, 14mm threads and was a new shape for me. Hope you like.
> 
> Justin


 
Contestant #1 looks beautiful.  Now moving on to the question and answer part of our competion.  Contestant #1, why are so few Americans able to locate the Unites States on a map?


----------



## D.Oliver

seamus7227 said:


> here are my teaser pics, since I didn't take a final photo. I entered the"Casting Class". It being so close to the anniversary of 9-11, I found it suitable to use this. Coin featured is the Gold Presidential coin featuring the Statute of Liberty (coin reverse) against an american flag back drop. Above that is the very well known photo of the three firefighters raising the American flag in the aftermath. Ironically, I had an air bubble show up at the base of The Statue of Liberty as if she was mourning the loss of the many lives on that day. I chose to leave it for that very reason. Hope ya'll like
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


 
Very nice Seamus.  I really like the look of the flag behind the Statue of Liberty.  (Note:  I have now quit making clucking noises at Seamus)


----------



## Monolith

seamus7227 said:


> here are my teaser pics, since I didn't take a final photo. I entered the"Casting Class".  It being so close to the anniversary of 9-11, I found it suitable to use this. Coin featured is the Gold Presidential coin featuring the Statute of Liberty (coin reverse) against an american flag back drop. Above that is the very well known photo of the three firefighters raising the American flag in the aftermath. Ironically, I had an air bubble show up at the base of The Statue of Liberty as if she was mourning the loss of the many lives on that day. I chose to leave it for that very reason. Hope ya'll like
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner



Wow!

I'm not too fond of most of your coin blanks (I don't mean that maliciously, I know i'm in the minority), but that one just looks awesome!  Very nicely done!


----------



## Timebandit

Third Submission. This went into the Open Category. This is Vintage Cebloplast  with a #6 Meisternib. Thanks for looking

Justin


----------



## D.Oliver

Justin, all three of those are great, but I really like that last one.  I really like how well the nib and clip blend in with the lighter flecks in the pen.


----------



## ve3bax

*Call me crazy...*

Justin, 

Entry number 1 there... wow... thats a fine looking instrument.

now... call me crazy, but every now and again, i come across a fountain pen and there is something about it that says this one needs X colour ink... that pen needs to be inked with some rich brown ink! anything else coming out of the nib just won't look right :biggrin:

looking forward to seeing the rest of these entries!

--Dave


----------



## Buzzzz4

*Casting Entry #1*

This is my first casting entry. It has layers with black "feathers" in the red. Hard to see the depth in the picture so I'm glad the judges will see it in person. Sorry for the bit of dust on it.


----------



## Buzzzz4

*Casting #2*

Here is my second casting entry. It is mini pine cones cast with resin. I love the look of these as they look like they are floating.


----------



## D.Oliver

Eric, I don't want to detract from you're first pen, but that pinecone pen is WOW!


----------



## BRobbins629

Nice ones so far.  You will all have to wait til the magazines come out for mine.  Forgot to take pictures, but one is in the segmented and one in kitless.


----------



## Timebandit

Eric, that pine cone pen is STUNNING!! Great Job!!!!


----------



## GoodTurns

Eric.... I am USUALLY not a fan of the pine cone casts, but that is dang near perfect...great match of colors, cones and kit!


----------



## Dalecamino

DANG you guys! As I anticipated, there are some amazing pens AND blanks being posted already. I could go on all night about each individual entry but, time is limited for me:redface: I'll just say GREAT WORK! :wink:


----------



## Dalecamino

OH yeh, I made a pen too:biggrin: It's "Pitch Black Lucite" Thanks Mike & Linda! I entered this one inthe Open forum because of the clip. Just a note: I changed the finial before I sent it but, didn't get any photos. It does have a better fit than this one. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Buzzzz4

Very Sleek, Chuck! I like it!


----------



## Dalecamino

Buzzzz4 said:


> Very Sleek, Chuck! I like it!


 Thanks Eric. No match for those blanks of yours though. And Justins stuff


----------



## Timebandit

Buzzzz4 said:


> It's definitely a beauty. You caught me off guard with showing the bulb filler. I didn't see a seam in the ealier pics.



LOL!! Thanks!!! Yep...this one turned out pretty good if i do say so myself:biggrin:



seamus7227 said:


> here are my teaser pics, since I didn't take a final photo. I entered the"Casting Class".  It being so close to the anniversary of 9-11, I found it suitable to use this. Coin featured is the Gold Presidential coin featuring the Statute of Liberty (coin reverse) against an american flag back drop. Above that is the very well known photo of the three firefighters raising the American flag in the aftermath. Ironically, I had an air bubble show up at the base of The Statue of Liberty as if she was mourning the loss of the many lives on that day. I chose to leave it for that very reason. Hope ya'll like
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner



Nice one Seamus. Everyone in the casting group is going to have a run for there money.



D.Oliver said:


> Justin, all three of those are great, but I really like that last one.  I really like how well the nib and clip blend in with the lighter flecks in the pen.



Thank You!! I love that Blue material, just so elegant looking to me!



ve3bax said:


> Justin,
> 
> Entry number 1 there... wow... thats a fine looking instrument.
> 
> now... call me crazy, but every now and again, i come across a fountain pen and there is something about it that says this one needs X colour ink... that pen needs to be inked with some rich brown ink! anything else coming out of the nib just won't look right :biggrin:
> 
> looking forward to seeing the rest of these entries!
> 
> --Dave



Thanks!! I think you are right. Some nice brown ink would really compliment this pen.:biggrin:



dalecamino said:


> OH yeh, I made a pen too:biggrin: It's "Pitch Black Lucite" Thanks Mike & Linda! I entered this one inthe Open forum because of the clip. Just a note: I changed the finial before I sent it but, didn't get any photos. It does have a better fit than this one. Thanks for looking!



Nice one Dale!! Which kit is the clip from?



dalecamino said:


> Buzzzz4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very Sleek, Chuck! I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Eric. No match for those blanks of yours though. And Justins stuff
Click to expand...


Thanks Dale!! I am really hoping to make it to the finals but i know there are a lot more pens here that probably deserve it:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227

UNBELIEVABLE!!! AWESOME ENTRIES EVERYONE, i cant wait to get outta work so i can post my comment, had to sneak this one in under the radar:biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit

They didnt tell you.....................in order for your entry to count you were supposed to take pictures and post them in this thread:biggrin::frown: ..............Sorry...............I guess its between Me, Eric, Seamus, and Chuck:biggrin:...................Good luck guys:wink::biggrin:



BRobbins629 said:


> Nice ones so far.  You will all have to wait til the magazines come out for mine.  Forgot to take pictures, but one is in the segmented and one in kitless.


----------



## Dalecamino

Justin, I'm not sure which kit it came from. I suspect a Cigar. Maybe Jon (Goodturns) can shed some light on it.


----------



## Timebandit

dalecamino said:


> Justin, I'm not sure which kit it came from. I suspect a Cigar. Maybe Jon (Goodturns) can shed some light on it.



Must be a fancy cigar i have never seen. Usually the ones i have seen just look like a bent curved piece of metal.


----------



## Timebandit

Scott can we get a count on how many people entered and how many pens were entered?


----------



## seamus7227

D.Oliver said:


> Okay I found the smiley faces that look like an alien, a cat and a ghost, but where does one find the one that looks like a chicken?



I will admit, not so sure if my entry is gonna even stand a chance against the few entries i've seen so far:frown:





Monolith said:


> Wow!
> I'm not too fond of most of your coin blanks (I don't mean that maliciously, I know i'm in the minority), but that one just looks awesome!  Very nicely done!



hey, no offense taken:biggrin:.  I really just wanted something that would tie in well with the 9-11 theme and i thought the Statue of Liberty was the ticket. Now whether that is the ticket with the Judges is a different story

Justin, Eric and Chuck, those are all very awesome pens! It looks like everyone else is flat out scared to post their pics:biggrin:.


----------



## Timebandit

seamus7227 said:


> Justin, Eric and Chuck, those are all very awesome pens! It looks like everyone else is flat out scared to post their pics:biggrin:.



Yep its just between us 4:biggrin:


----------



## Phunky_2003

I dont have a pic of my pen to post, but I can post a similar one as soon as I get another finished.


----------



## Phunky_2003

However, with those already posted I dunno if I stand a chance.

Mine was a new casting idea.  I really like the concept and the looks, it just takes awhile to get them made.


----------



## seamus7227

Phunky_2003 said:


> However, with those already posted I dunno if I stand a chance.
> 
> Mine was a new casting idea.  I really like the concept and the looks, it just takes awhile to get them made.



Hey, at least you and me will be in the same boat then:biggrin:. But thats a good teaser cuz now  i want to know more and see more:tongue:


----------



## firewhatfire

here is my humble entry in the Segmenting Category.  Someday I hope to move into the big leagues with you guys.  It is simple Jr Gent II with walnut and black palm with acrylic on the ends.


----------



## seamus7227

Very well done Phil!


----------



## mredburn

Phil.... You just did move into the big league. You entered and tried your best. THe rest gets easier.


----------



## boxerman

Those all have posted there pens all did really nice job on them.


----------



## Phunky_2003

I agree with Mike!!

The important thing is doing the best you can.  You definately wont win if you dont enter.  Ive entered a few contests hereI havent won yet.... but each time it gets you to push that envelope just a little further.  I'm not in the level as some here, but I have a heck of a fun time attempting new ideas.  

And its all in good fun and for a good cause.


----------



## mredburn

I will post a couple of pictures No laughing.
This one was entered into the kitless catagory


----------



## firewhatfire

I truly learned alot from this and now know how to make it better.  Still got a long way to go to perfect it from that point. 

thanks for looking and the comments

Phil


----------



## mredburn

THis one also went into the kitless catagory.


----------



## seamus7227

Mike, thats first place quality right there! very well done! thanks for sharing

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Dalecamino

DUUUHHHH, I think we've just seen the winner


----------



## mredburn

I appreciate the support guys but it aint over yet. I havent heard any singing by a large female.:biggrin:  There are a lot of talented members and its in the judges hands.  GOod luck to all that entered.


----------



## Buzzzz4

Two fantastic pens Mike! And that's why I stick to my casting for now. I don't envy those judges as I know the pool of talented artists here.


----------



## seamus7227

I wonder if anyone else entered?



Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Buzzzz4

seamus7227 said:


> I wonder if anyone else entered?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


 
It's only been a day. There are many others just watching and waiting to amaze us and blow us away.


----------



## workinforwood

I can't find a pic of my pen. I know I took a pic, but it might have been with my cell phone. I think when I made my pen was the same time my computer crashed out for good and so I was not able to photograph it properly. Sorry guys. All I can say is I entered one pen, and it was for casting. It's a very nice pen, but not unbeatable. It's all I could find time to do right now, but it might squeak into the finals you never know.


----------



## Scott

I sent the pens to the judges yesterday!

Seventeen people entered a total of 31 pens (or pencils).

Fourteen in the Casting Category

Four in the segmented Category

Five in the Kitless Category

Eight in the Open Class

I have seen all of these pens in person.  They are all better than the pictures show!  And there are some amazing pens that were entered that aren't shown here yet.  This will be a stiff competition all the way around.  And in case some of you are doing the "Happy Dance" because there were only a few entries in your category, please know that the judges were told they didn't have to award all three places in any category if they didn't feel there were three pens that they felt met the standard.  Just to keep you guessing!   ;-)  

Scott.


----------



## mredburn

There went my happy dance.:frown:


----------



## seamus7227

Wow! thanks for the update Scott! Good Luck to all who entered!


----------



## Timebandit

Wow!! Thats a lot less than i expected overall I was thinking more in the 100 pens range. I hope that the pens that were entered make enough of an impression on the judges that this will be around next year I really hope so, as i dont expect to win this one Im really glad i entered 3:biggrin:

Thanks for the update Scott

This also means that since there are only 31 pens to look at, this might be over quicker than we thought:biggrin:



Scott said:


> I sent the pens to the judges yesterday!
> 
> Seventeen people entered a total of 31 pens (or pencils).
> 
> Fourteen in the Casting Category
> 
> Four in the segmented Category
> 
> Five in the Kitless Category
> 
> Eight in the Open Class
> 
> I have seen all of these pens in person.  They are all better than the pictures show!  And there are some amazing pens that were entered that aren't shown here yet.  This will be a stiff competition all the way around.  And in case some of you are doing the "Happy Dance" because there were only a few entries in your category, please know that the judges were told they didn't have to award all three places in any category if they didn't feel there were three pens that they felt met the standard.  Just to keep you guessing!   ;-)
> 
> Scott.


----------



## mredburn

I had hoped for 30 people entering. Next year there may be more entries and less chance of winning.  This may be the easy year compared to  the next ones.  We will just have to keep it positive and plan for next year.   Maybe a 2 month lead time to get your pen ready. I know the time frame effected a lot of our overseas members. 
Although there is something to be said for having to fire up a design and make a pen under the gun. Kinda like the tv shows. 

Maybe they can add a catagory where they give you certain criteria like The "DREADED PINE PITH"  to make a pen.


----------



## Dalecamino

You know? We actually DO have 12 months to make a pen. I didn't get my design together for this one. But, you'll see it next year for sure.


----------



## firewhatfire

I hope to step it up for next years also.  At least by next year I will have had a full years experience with pen turning. With all I learned this time as has been said confidence levels have improved.

Now I just have to keep from showing pictures of them.


----------



## mredburn

Phil You took one big step just by entering a pen this year and I for one salute you. You did it knowing it was a long shot and without worrying about what other people thought. There are a lot of members on here with more experience that didn't even bother to enter a pen. Why because they did not  feel they could compete. Its never going to be easy to enter a contest of this level of competition but you have to start somewhere. And its easier to start at the beginning. How much harder did you try on the pen you entered. How much better will it make your next pen? Congratulations on taking this step.


----------



## Crickett

Well, for what it's worth I entered my two pens in casting.  The first one is feathers and the second one is Italian paper cast in clear resin.


----------



## D.Oliver

I really like that feather pen!


----------



## hebertjo

I really hope there is another contest next year! I ran out of time this year. I had 2 designs worked up but could only finish the cap on one of them. It was going to be entered into the segmented category and seeing how only 5 entered my odds would have been good. Dang job got in the way of my fun! I will be prepared for next year's competition!


----------



## mredburn

That willteach you to have a job!!:biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629

Those are beauties Marla - glad I stayed away from casting.  One of mine could have gone there as well.


----------



## hewunch

I am with many others in that I couldn't get something together that quickly. I do hope they will do it again next year. I had a humdinger planned in my head.


----------



## hebertjo

mredburn said:


> That willteach you to have a job!!:biggrin:



Yeah, unfortunately the kids like eating so for now I am stuck working! ;-)


----------



## Timebandit

Ok so who is the other person that entered the kitless category? We've accounted for 3 people and 4 of the 5 pens so we have a lurker out there. Here Ye, Show Yourself:biggrin: JK

Also believe we've only heard from 2 people in the Open Category. Even if you dont have a pic to show at least let us know who you are so we can cheer for you:biggrin:


----------



## Crickett

D.Oliver said:


> I really like that feather pen!





BRobbins629 said:


> Those are beauties Marla - glad I stayed away from casting.  One of mine could have gone there as well.



Thanks guys!!


----------



## seamus7227

hebertjo said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That willteach you to have a job!!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, unfortunately the kids like eating so for now I am stuck working! ;-)
Click to expand...

 
Food? eh, its overrated!LOL. 

Nice Job Marla! those are both beautiful entries, I think they need to returns my entry so i can save face:frown:


----------



## Buzzzz4

seamus7227 said:


> Nice Job Marla! those are both beautiful entries, I think they need to returns my entry so i can save face:frown:


 
Whatever, Seamus. Yours is one that stands out as yours always do. Each entry is very different. Judges will have a very difficult time.

Marla, they are gorgeous. Way to go!


----------



## seamus7227

hebertjo said:


> Whatever, Seamus. Yours is one that stands out as yours always do. Each entry is very different. Judges will have a very difficult time.



thanks Eric. this is probably one of the most exciting events i have ever been in. To be able to compete with a variety of artists that are so talented in different areas of pen design. It truly is an honor to know all of you!~ 

I think the judges should put all of our entries in the magazines:biggrin: Its just gonna be that difficult to find the best one, cuz they all look superb~!


----------



## firewhatfire

Heck I am just happy to know I will make top 5 in segmenting.  I figure 1 of will be so good it will place twice.


----------



## Crickett

Thanks Eric and Seamus. Your pens, as well as the others, look pretty incredible!!  I knew this would be a tough category.

Sent from my iPhone because it's smarter than Ron's


----------



## h0race

Eric, that is a spectacular pen!


----------



## MarkD

Lots of great pens shown so far! 
I'm sure there are a few more great pens lurking in the shadows!


----------



## G1Pens

*Casting Entry #1*

Been out of town for a while and haven't had access to my pictures. Here is one of two pens I entered in the casting category. I thought it was something a little different. It is polymer clay cast in PR. This method allows me to control the design of one or more of the colors in the cast. Figured it was worth a shot.

In this one, the PC is the silver. You can follow the path it takes from the point to the top as it winds around the body. The PR is black with a touch of silver in it. I should have left the silver out as a little gathered on the front distracting from the silver PC, but the pattern is very clear on the back and sides


----------



## firewhatfire

That's neat looking.  You are deffinately thinking out of the box


----------



## seamus7227

Very cool looking Gary! I like the idea.


----------



## Crickett

Very nice!  I like the fact that the resin will protect the clay.

Sent from my iPhone because it's smarter than Ron's


----------



## G1Pens

*Casting Entry #2*

This is my second casting entry. It is very similar to the first and was intended to be my only entry. #1 was entered because my wife kept harping at me to enter it. So I figured I could double my chances.

Anyway. This is on a long click. I selected this pen to give me more canvas area. The PC in this one is a white and gold mixture. It was cut out and baked on the tube. The tube/PC was then cast in a brown pearl acrylic. I had to make up a jig to hold the tube/PC in a vertical mold for the PR. Once set it was turned and then finished with CA to give it all an even shine.


----------



## Dalecamino

Great ideas Gary. Best of luck with them.


----------



## Timebandit

Scott, are the pens being sent to each judge individually one after the other or were all pens sent to one place where the judges meet up and look at all of the pens together?

Thanks


----------



## Justturnin

Well I sure am glad I did not waste my time on this.  These pens are out of control.  They look machined not turned.  Just great looking pens.  Really something to aspire to create.


----------



## mredburn

Chris Burgess said:


> Well I sure am glad I did not waste my time on this. These pens are out of control. They look machined not turned. Just great looking pens. Really something to aspire to create.


 

Chris 
Part of the reward for entering these contests is the level it pushes you to as a  pen turner. I dont believe that win  lose or draw you would have wasted your time. At least a couple of the entries are from turners that are just starting out and jumped in just to try it.  I think its harder and takes more personally to submit  a pen knowing the level of competition your entering and that your pen has an uphill battle to win. However those that did it this year will find it easier to enter and compete next year.  The birthday bash is just around the corner, start planning your pens now.


----------



## GoodTurns

Chris Burgess said:


> Well I sure am glad I did not waste my time on this.  These pens are out of control.  They look machined not turned.  Just great looking pens.  Really something to aspire to create.



definitely not a waste of time!  learning experience alone worth the time I spent to NOT COMPLETE my entry.  You can really surprise yourself with what you area actually capable of doing!


----------



## Timebandit

mredburn said:


> Chris Burgess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I sure am glad I did not waste my time on this. These pens are out of control. They look machined not turned. Just great looking pens. Really something to aspire to create.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris
> Part of the reward for entering these contests is the level it pushes you to as a  pen turner. I dont believe that win  lose or draw you would have wasted your time. At least a couple of the entries are from turners that are just starting out and jumped in just to try it.  I think its harder and takes more personally to submit  a pen knowing the level of competition your entering and that your pen has an uphill battle to win. However those that did it this year will find it easier to enter and compete next year.  The birthday bash is just around the corner, start planning your pens now.
Click to expand...


I agree. While a lot of people love my pens and might think i have a chance, i am not going to hold my breath. I have seen some of what i am up against and havent seen others. There are some Sleepers out there! I didnt enter this contest thinking that i was going to win this. Dont get me wrong, i WANT to win this, but i didnt enter on the assumption that i had it in the bag, And i knew what kind of talent i was going up against. I also know that my pens arent really Sate of the Art or revolutionary designs. I just make beautiful, what i would call Old School, style pens. Nothing outrageous. I mainly just wanted to be apart of it in case it wasnt around next year. I would be very disappointed with myself if i didnt enter and then i never got another chance. And when i lose, i will try harder next year.:biggrin: Cant wait for the Birthday Bash or the PITH!


----------



## Scott

Timebandit said:


> Scott, are the pens being sent to each judge individually one after the other or were all pens sent to one place where the judges meet up and look at all of the pens together?
> 
> Thanks



All the pens were sent to the first judge, who will do their thing, then they will send them on to the next judge.  After the last judge is done they'll be sent back to me, and I will send them on home to their owners.  Whew!  

I am extremely proud of all who entered!  It takes some gumption to put your pens out-there in this level of competition.  As far as I'm concerned, you are all winners just for entering!

Scott.


----------



## seamus7227

Scott said:


> I am extremely proud of all who entered! It takes some gumption to put your pens out-there in this level of competition. As far as I'm concerned, you are all winners just for entering!
> 
> Scott.


 
+1 what Scott said!!!


----------



## mredburn

Time to join Hands sing KUm Ba Yah and do the Happy dance?


----------



## Crickett

I was really surprised at the lack of entries for this, I know for some it was lack of time but I wonder if the entry fee held back a lot of people?  Don't get me wrong, I feel the entry fee was very reasonable considering the traveling the pens are doing, by the time they make it home they'll be better traveled than most people!! :wink:


----------



## mredburn

If someone used the amount of the entry fee as an excuse to not participate I can understand. If your compentancy isnt that good yet and $20.00 is coming out of your grocery money then yes thats a good reason. If $20.00 wont break you than its just an excuse.


----------



## seamus7227

mredburn said:


> If someone used the amount of the entry fee as an excuse to not participate I can understand. If your compentancy isnt that good yet and $20.00 is coming out of your grocery money then yes thats a good reason. If $20.00 wont break you than its just an excuse.


 
Well said!!!


----------



## firewhatfire

I entered one, and with the one I entered I wish I could swap it for one I have done since then. I learned so much from that pen that it has taken me to a new level. I am currently looking for my next level of frustration in pen turning:bulgy-eyes:.   If my pen wins anything I will be honored but I expect to come in a strong 4th place.:beat-up: out of 4 pens.  

Thanks to those who sponsored and those who entered.  Looking forward to the next round of head scratching fun.:laugh:

Phil


----------



## Dalecamino

firewhatfire said:


> I entered one, and with the one I entered I wish I could swap it for one I have done since then. I learned so much from that pen that it has taken me to a new level. I am currently looking for my next level of frustration in pen turning:bulgy-eyes:. If my pen wins anything I will be honored but I expect to come in a strong 4th place.:beat-up: out of 4 pens.
> 
> Thanks to those who sponsored and those who entered. Looking forward to the next round of head scratching fun.:laugh:
> 
> Phil


 Have you tried making aluminum pen PARTS yet? THAT, made my head itch for awhile:redface::biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit

Scott, any idea how far along the pens are?....2nd judge.....3rd judge?

Not that im anxious or anything.........Just curious:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Scott

Timebandit said:


> Scott, any idea how far along the pens are?....2nd judge.....3rd judge?
> 
> Not that im anxious or anything.........Just curious:wink::biggrin:



I would imagine they are close, but I am not part of the judging process.

Scott.


----------

